# *NEW* Raft Covers Available, FREE Shipping for Father's Day



## Over It. Raft Covers (Jun 9, 2020)

*FREE Shipping Ends TODAY!!*

Use Promocode FREESHIP for our Father's Day Sale. Ends TODAY, don't miss out. 

This guy is ready to go. Keep your raft ready to go!


----------



## Over It. Raft Covers (Jun 9, 2020)

*This cover goes Over It. No matter your frame design*

Long lasting solution!
Opening for oar towers, 14 D-rings for securing the cover. Material and cover made in USA!


----------



## PeachesVail (Feb 19, 2009)

Are you guys going to have a cover for 16' boats? your website still says coming soon!

Thanks!


----------



## Over It. Raft Covers (Jun 9, 2020)

PeachesVail, Yes! We are going to have a cover for 16' boats. We are prototyping the large as we speak, and expect to be in production in the next few weeks. 
Once we finalize the dimensions, we will open up the Large size for pre-orders as we start getting the covers made. Due to the high interest already, we do expect the large size to go on backorder very quickly. 
We appreciate your interest. Send me an email: [email protected] and I'll send you an email when the pre-order opens!

Kevin
Over It. Raft Covers
[email protected]
719-626-1347


----------

